# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  SH.B.A perball Rusise.

## Miri.D

Pershendetje.
Tema me e prekur nderkombetare eshte problemi Rusi-SHBA.
A do zgjidhet gjithcka me marreveshje ?
Apo do te kemi luften e trete boterore ?
Perpara se gjithash duhet te dime dicka per krimene 




> Gadishulli i Krimesë ka një popullsi multinacionale dhe histori të gjatë pushtimi. Ka qenë gjithnjë një udhëkryq kulturor dhe vatër konfliktesh. Pas trazirave në Ukrainë, çdo grup etnik në Krimea ka vizionin e vet për të ardhmen e rajonit.
> 
> Çfarë është Krimeja?
> 
> Tani njihet si Republika Autonome e Krimesë. Gadishulli piktoresk i shtrirë në Detin e Zi ka qenë prej shekujsh i kolonizuar dhe i pushtuar nga perandori historike dhe tributë nomandike (indiane).  Grekët e lashtë, Skithianët (fis kalorësish iranianë), Bizantinët kanë lënë gjurmët e tyre në arkeologjinë e Krimeas dhe emrat e vendeve të saj.
> 
> Perandoria Ruse e aneksoi territorin e Krimesë në treçerekun e fundit të shekullit të 18-të, pas disa luftërash të përgjakshme me Perandorinë Osmane.
> 
> Kush jeton atje?
> ...


Atehere, nga analiza ime personale, Krimea ka qene pjese e Rusise por eshte shkeputur nga ajo nga vendimi i Drejtuesve me te hershem.
Rusia dhe popullsia e saj e duan Krimene dhe jo vetem ata.Krimea do qe te bashkohet me Rusine sipas referendumit popullor i cili u quajt i paligjshem nga Perendimi dhe Ukraina.
Por nuk me shqeteson me shume Krimea,eshte Ukraina problemi i madh.Rusia ka nje ambicie te papare.Por nuk ka te drejte te mohoje nje shtet te pavarur si Ukraina.Nese e moren Krimene, ishte sepse dhe Krimea ashtu deshironte.
SH.B.A ben presione te pafundme por ne fund te fundit nuk ka pushtuar shteti me demokratik ndonje vend ? Arsyja nuk eshte asnje nga ato qe pohon SH.B.A por thjesht nafta dhe pasuaria.Sepse ne fund te fundit cdo shtet mendon per interesat e veta.
Besoj se marredheniet do qetesohen, se po plasi lufta u be nami.
Mire u shifshim.

----------


## Wordless

Anal - izë koti !!

Na mbytën anti Amerikanët .. !

----------


## NIKOLA TESLA

Komplet pa lidhje si teme, asnje e dhene gjeopolitike apo gjeografike, asnje ide mbi resurset natyrore, kulturore. Zero njohuria mbi historine e krahines.
Si sju vjen turp ne fund mbi deziformimin e perqindjes se popullsise.
Zot ruajna nga budallejte qe dine te perdorin copy/paste.

----------


## semiku

> Na mbytën anti Amerikanët .. !


Cilet antiamerikan ?
Gati tere Evropen e ke antiamerike.Te gjithe nacionalistet e Evropes jane per Putinin ! ... per Putinin/Rusine jane e gjithe e Majta evropiane [ajo e verteta Europiane].Te majtet jane per Putinin sepse modeli amerikan eshte kapitalizem korporativ pa marr parasysh kush vie ne pushtet,le te jete ky edhe "socijaldemokrat" si Obama - nje te majti evropian kjo i eshte e neveritshme.Antiamerikanizmi eshte nje konsenzus i arritur midis nacionalisteve dhe te majteve evropian,pa marr parasysh sa duket kjo e rrezikshme dhe skandaloze nga kendi jone shqiptar.
Amerika eshte duke e futur Evropen ne luftera qe nuk jane te saj,i imponon politiken e jashtme qe nuk i shkon per shtati.Kete e kan kuptuar nacionalistet evropian,shohin qe kjo eshte nje projekt ne thelb antievropian (konflikti i Shba-se me Lindjen - doktrina e Zbigniew Brzezinskit ).Me rendesi eshte qe Evropa mos te shkoj drejt konfliktit me Rusine e me te edhe me Kinen,sepse nuk i duhet nje gje e tille,do dal e humbur.
Pa kompromis deri ne fund per Ameriken,jane pasuesit e "shkolles se Frankfurtit" [nese ke ndegjuar ndonjehere per ta],ndersa e djathta dhe e majta jane qarte kunder politikes se jashtme amerikane [perjashto keta socijaldemokratet e killavt evropian,qe nuk jane as mish as peshk].

p.s: kjo pare nga Evropa ne teresi,e jo nga kendi yne.Ai dihet, Ne jemi amerikanofil me te medhenje ne Bote.Me arsye !

----------

xfiles (30-04-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Semik, Amerika bëri luftë jashtë territorit të vet dhe e çliroj Europën nga Nazizmi në 44-ën e luftën e vazhdoj për gati 50 vjet deri sa e çliroj Europën edhe nga Komunizmi !! Lufta dhe interesat Perendimore nuk shihen nga këndi individual por nga këndi global dmth i përbashkët. Europa, ashtu si dhe Ne, i detyrohemi shumë Amerikanëve!

----------


## Miri.D

Kujt Amerikaneve i detyrohesh ?
Atyre qe do te sillnin armet kimike ketu ?

Nikola une bej cte dua dhe si dua nese ste pelqen mos merr pjes.E hapa kete teme thjesht per te biseduar.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Si u nda Krimea nga Rusia?
> 
> Në vitin 1954, një vendim i diskutueshëm i liderit sovjetik, Nikita Hrushov (ukrainas etnik) e transferoi gadishullin e Krimesë si pjesë të Republikës Sovjetike Socialiste të Ukrainës duke e hequr nga territori i Rusisë. *Pas shpërbërjes së Bashkimit Sovjetik, “dhurata” e Hrushovit u kritikua nga shumë rusë, përfshirë dhe ata që jetonin në Republikën Autonome të Krimesë.*
> 
> Në erën sovjetike, Sevastopoli kishte një status të paqartë dhe kishte një profil ushtarak. Në vitin 1948, Sevastopoli u nda nga Krimeja dhe kaloi nën vartësinë e Moskës. Qyteti ka shërbyer si bazë e rëndësishme e flotës sovjetike dhe për vite ka qenë një qytet “i mbyllur”.
> 
> Në vitet 1990, statusi i Sevastopolit u bë subjekti i debateve të pafundme mes Rusisë dhe Ukrainës. Pas negociatave, qyteti bashkë me territorin përreth mori një status të veçantë (state significance) brenda territorit të Ukrainës dhe pjesa e marinës iu dha me qira Rusisë për ankoruar Flotën e saj të Detit të Zi deri në vitin 2047. Pavarësisht kësaj shumë politikanë rus dhe banorët rus të saj e konsiderojnë qytetin ende pjesë të Rusisë.


Ndryshimet e kufijve administrativ brenda BRSS-se nuk kane qene asgje me shume se ndryshime "te rendomta"  administrative si ne shume shtetet/diktaturat multietnike ish-komuniste...
Pra, ne asnje menyre nuk mund te behet fjale per ndonje "dhurate" apo edhe ndryshim te paligjshem, por per veprime te qarta politike, te cilat qellim paresor  e kishin rritjen e ndikimit te Rusise dhe institucioneve qendrore ne cdo cep te Perandorise. Ky qellim i Rusise ka vazhduar edhe pas shkaterrimit te BRSS-se dhe deri ne momentin e nderhyrjes se Putinit para pak javesh. Dhe parimisht vazhdon ende, edhe pse ne rrethana pak me te ndryshme.
Ngjashem p.sh. ka vepruar edhe Tito resp. qeveria e Jugosllavise pas luftes, te cilet per ti integruar dhe mbajtur nen kontroll sa me te duhur dhe afatgjate cdo republike dhe krahine autonome, jane kujdesur qe permes ndryshimit te kufijve administrativ te veshtiresojne deri ne maksimum cdo ide separatiste te kombeve te ndryshme, te cilat kane vazhduar te ekzistojne gjithe kohen. 

Krimea ka qene "kale trojan" per Ukrainen, jo "dhurate".
Rusia deri ne momentet e fundit ka shpresuar dhe llogaritur se lenja e Krimese nen sovranitetin formal te Ukraines do te ishte veprim i favorshem, per te ndikuar sa me shume, ne rast nevoje edhe per te bere presion ndaj vendimeve politike dhe strategjike te Ukraines. Tani, pasi nuk i shkoi llogaria si duhet dhe i humbi shpresat, ka vendosur qe te bej presion permes aneksimit me force te Krimese. Jo vetem per ta siguruar Krimene per vete, por edhe per te demonstruar se cfare mund te ndodhe  (apo do te ndodhe) edhe me pjese tjera te saj, ku jetojne numer i konsiderueshem i ruseve dhe pro-ruseve, nese udheheqesia e Ukraines vazhdon apo nuk e ndryshon kursin pro-perendimor. Shkurt, nese kundershton te pajtohet me rolin e vasalit te Rusise se Putinit.  
Tani per tani, varesisht edhe nga reagimet e fuqive perendimore, Putini dhe Rusia sipas gjasave mund te pajtohen (perkohesisht) me mosnderhyrje te shpejte ushtarake ne rajone lindore, si ne Krime. Sepse "shoku" i Krimese momentalisht llogaritet si i mjaftueshem per te penguar konsolidimin e duhur te brendshem per te vazhduar me sukses  "marshin" e Ukraines drejt Perendimit.  Kjo sipas nevojes do te pamundesohej edhe permes perpjekjeve per decentralizim te Ukraines. Pervec kesaj, ka edhe konflikte tjera ne rajon dhe me gjere, te cilat Rusise ne nje moment te favorshem do te mund ti perdorte.

Sidoqofte, argumenti se Krimea ishte dikur ruse apo sovjetike eshte totalisht i pavlefshem. 
Jo vetem sepse ne Evrope dhe bote ka mjaft raste te tilla, ku nje province etj. dikur ishte pjese e nje Perandorie apo e nje shteti fqinj, por para se gjithash per shkak se Rusia e ka pranuar sovranitetin e Ukraines mbi Krimene me nenshkrim dhe me vullnet te plote. Me kete edhe eshte vulosur fati perfundimtar i Krimese sa i perket perktesise territorial, sipas ligjit nderkombetar.  
I vetmi argument qe do te mund te vlente, do te ishte ndarja si rezultat i shkaterrimit te Ukraines apo shkeljes masive te te drejtave te popullates se Krimese, permes dhunes se pajustifikushme sistematike policore dhe ushtarake. Pasi qe edhe nje argument i tille nuk ka ekzistuar ne asnje moment, atehere do te vinte ne shprehje vetem nje zgjidhje diplomatike, permes bisedimeve ne mes te Kievit, Moskes, Bashkesise Nderkombetare dhe Krimese, per nje proces kushtetues dhe politik  per atonomi maksimale deri ne shkeputje te Krimese. Por, nje zgjidhje e tille ("legjitime") sigurisht se do te zgjaste vite apo ndoshta dekada dhe nuk do te ishte aspak ne perputhje me interesat aktuale dhe afatgjata te Putinit.

----------

mesia4ever (29-03-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Pershendetje.
> Tema me e prekur nderkombetare eshte problemi Rusi-SHBA.
> A do zgjidhet gjithcka me marreveshje ?
> Apo do te kemi luften e trete boterore ?
> Perpara se gjithash duhet te dime dicka per krimene


Do te zgjidhet me marreveshje, me arme nuk do te mund te zgjidhet.
Jo nuk do te kemi, vetem nese Franca dhe UK hyjne ne lufte berthamore me Federaten Ruse do te ishte lufte me pasoja katastrofale per njerezimin.
ShBA-ja ka me mijera bomba atomike, nese vetem 30-40% e tyre perfundojne ne token ruse do te ishte katastrofale, te mos harrojme se bombat e sotme berthamore jane qindra here me te fuqishme se ato qe u hodhen ne Japoni, + qe sot ka raketa balistike qe mund te mbajne ne te dhjetera koka berthamore te cilat kur bien ne toke bien larg nga njera tjetra. ShBA-ja ka aeroplane qe nuk i kap radari dhe qe mund te penetrojne cfaredo sistemi te mbrojtjes ajrore dhe te godase me bomba atomike cfaredo qyteti ne bote.
Komunistet ruse ishin te mencur qe iu shmangen luftes me ShBA-ne sepse e dinin se i priste shkatrrimi i sigurte. Putini e ka gjetur nje president te dobet ne ShBA dhe tani sillet sikur qe sillet.
Krimeja eshte pjese e Ukraines , por me forcen e armeve u aneksua nga Rusia, pse, kur te gjejne me te dobet atehere veprojne si te dojne. Po te kishte armet berthamore Ukraine edhe 100% ruse te ishin aty ne Krime sot nuk e kishe pare Rusine aty, por kur ka politikane tradhetare dhe premtime boshe nga perendimoret atehere kjo pritet te ndodhe. Le te shkon Obama le te i thote Izraelit te i dorezoje armet berthamore se duhet paqe ne bote, direkt e dergojne ne 'hospital', z. Miri si hajne foret vlla cifutet, me e carmatose e me ja msy arabet perseri me pushtu. Ok pak jashte teme, por jo sdo te kete tensionim te metejshem, pervecse nese Putini ka pergatitur perseri ndonje befasi sic di.  :muah2:

----------


## semiku

> Semik, Amerika bëri luftë jashtë territorit të vet dhe e çliroj Europën nga Nazizmi në 44-ën


Ne clirimin e Evropes nga naci - fashizmi mori pjese edhe Rusija,madje per nga viktimat e Para ne lufte kunder fashizmit.Hyne ne Berlin te paret,por u terhoqen me 1991.Amerika ende eshte ketu me mbi 170 baza ushtarake ne tere Evropen dhe me mijera ushtare.Ndersa paradoxale eshte qe mposhtja e nazi - fashizmit nga Shba e forcoi Komunizmin edhe per 50 vite te tjera qe i permend ti ... ja eliminoi armikun me te perbetuar komunizmit !!!


> e luftën e vazhdoj për gati 50 vjet deri sa e çliroj Europën edhe nga Komunizmi !!


Komunizmin ne nivel boteror e mboshti Shba, por ne Evrope ,me se shumti e diskreditoi dhe i dha goditje Papa Karol Wojtila,jo rastesisht u zgjodh nje njeri nga Lindja (Polonija ) ne nje vend te tille (Papati).Detyren e Tij e kreu me sukses,le te prehet ne Paqe nje njeri i Madh si Gjon Pali.


> Lufta dhe interesat Perendimore nuk shihen nga këndi individual por nga këndi global dmth i përbashkët.


Ndersa individuet e perbejne shoqerine....Te flas per Politiken e Jashtme amerikane drejtuar Lindjes,dhe ajo nuk ka perkrahje ne rrethet evropiane e as te popullata.Pike,kush te thote ndryshe,e ben ate qe benin ne Lindje kur ishte Komunizmi,agit-prop; shembull - gjermanija tash do ikte nga perqafimi i hekurt i amerikaneve po te guxonin,njejte eshte ne te gjithe Evropen - duke filluar nga Franca (Franca askujt nuk ja ka besuar armatimin nuklear,as Natos me kete as amerikaneve),Itali,Greqi e tutje.Vetem Anglija eshte krah per krah me Shba-ne,por ajo me dihet me shekuj eshte ashtu ! 


> ashtu si dhe Ne, i detyrohemi shumë Amerikanëve!


Kuptohet ore kuptohet,qe Evropa i detyrohet Shba-se (per NE as diskutohet).... shoqerija amerikane eshte liberale,demokratike,kapitaliste - edhe pse ka identitet krishter prap ne aspektin kulturor eshte neutral dhe e hapur ndaj te gjitheve [ndaj cdo race].Kete nuk e shikojne me sy te mire tradicionalistet evropiane dhe konzervativet e eger [perjashto britaniket]...shto kesaj edhe ndikimin e kapitalit hebrej ne Shba ne jeten politike dhe shoqerore ,atehere antimaerikanizmi eshte i qarte te tradicionalistet dhe e djathta evropiane,per te majten e vertet as ka nevoje te thuhet dic - Funksionon sipas default-it.
Mirepo ky qendrim i shumices antiamerikane ne Evrope,eshte i heshtur nga massmediumet (hulumto kush eshte pronar i te gjithe kapitalit mediatik ne Evrope - fillo nga Gjermanija dhe merr cilin do shtet tjeter - hebrejet),ndersa politikanet mainstream (te djathtit & te majtit e korruptuar) jane te financuar dhe te rrahur me propagand mu nga keta rrethe mediatike dhe pronaret e tyre... vetem keta politikan evropian jane te kycur ne sistemin finaciar-politik qe e kontrrolojne elitat sunduese (Wasp) nga amerika.
Gjithe te tjeret qe terheqin verejtjen per dominimin kulturor,globalizmit,hegjemonise amerikane mbeten ne margjina ... dhe ata qe mbesin ne margjina dihet qe skane cka te humbin,dhe thojne qarte : jemi duke jetuar ne kohen e hegjemonise amerikane, ku Shba me fuqine e saj ushtarake,financiare dhe rrjetit te aleateve eshte duke luftuar qe ti marr te gjitha resurset e planetit,dhe ne kete lufte manipulon mendimin publik permes prodhimeve te saj (kulturore) dhe propagandes se mediumeve.
Ku eshte ne gjithe kete interesi yne si komb i vogel,mbetet per ta diskutuar...!

----------


## semiku

> ShBA-ja ka me mijera bomba atomike, nese vetem 30-40% e tyre perfundojne ne token ruse do te ishte katastrofale, te mos harrojme se bombat e sotme berthamore jane qindra here me te fuqishme se ato qe u hodhen ne Japoni, + qe sot ka raketa balistike qe mund te mbajne ne te dhjetera koka berthamore te cilat kur bien ne toke bien larg nga njera tjetra. ShBA-ja ka aeroplane qe nuk i kap radari dhe qe mund te penetrojne cfaredo sistemi te mbrojtjes ajrore dhe te godase me bomba atomike cfaredo qyteti ne bote.


O mesija,nuk prodhon ndonje shtet Bomba atomike per te sulmuar dike.Ato sherbejne vetem si barazpeshe,per te qene i sigurte qe askush nuk guxon te te sulmoje i pari.
Ndersa sa i perket ndonje sulmi nuklear ndaj Rusise nga ana e Shba-se dhe te tjereve,njihu me sistemin rus PERIMETRI ... eshte e garantuar hakmarrja ruse,edhe nese nuk mbijeton asnje rus...amerikanet i thone ketij sistemi johuman "Dora e Vdekjes "...

----------


## Miri.D

Une jam me kete, lufta mund do ndodhe por nuk do te ndodhe.
Pse ? 
-Sepse askush nuk do nje lufte berthamore dhe fatale.

Semik na fol me shume per ate sistem nese eshte e mundur, me duket interesante dhe nuk po gjej dot informacion per te ne google.

----------


## Norça.li

> ... Amerika bëri luftë jashtë territorit të vet dhe e çliroj Europën nga Nazizmi në 44-ën e luftën e vazhdoj për gati 50 vjet deri sa e çliroj Europën edhe nga Komunizmi !! Lufta dhe interesat Perendimore nuk shihen nga këndi individual por nga këndi global dmth i përbashkët. Europa, ashtu si dhe Ne, i detyrohemi shumë Amerikanëve!


Eshte pikerisht e kunderta.
Rasti e Ukraines, gjgjs Krimese deshmon *qarte sikur loti* se nuk e ka fituar (jo vetem) Amerika luften kunder nacizmit, sikurse as kunder komunizmit, sic jane duke e festuar perendimoret, me ne krye SHBA-te.
Me perjashtim te cifuteve, te cilet i ka asgjesuar Hitleri (4-5 milione a gjashte) Rusia i ka dhene viktimat me te medha gjat LDB-se (afro 25 milione).
Per dallim nga amerikanet, te cilet e kane perjetuar luften vetem nga aspekti ushtarak, Rusia dhe popujt tjere e kane perjetuar ne te gjitha sferat. Kane dhene me se shumti viktima.
Sic thash ne fillim, Krimea eshte pikerisht shembull i qarte si loti se nuk ka humbur Rusia, e as komunizmi, por ka humbur sistemi njepartiak, totalitarizmi politik. Komunizmi, gjgjs socializmi eshte ende gjalle, jo vetemese ne Rusi por edhe ne boten perendimore.
Amerika, ne anen tjeter, eshte perfaqesuese e totalitarizmit tjeter, te cilit do t'i vije doemos fundi - totalitarizmit ekonomik... E qe gjithashtu nuk dmth se do te ngjadhnjehet demokracia, gjgjs kapitalizmi si i tere.

***

----------


## semiku

> Semik na fol me shume per ate sistem nese eshte e mundur, me duket interesante dhe nuk po gjej dot informacion per te ne google.


Perimetri eshte sistem alternativ komandues i forcave nukleare te Federates Ruse,e dizajnuar per menaxhimin AUTOMATIK te nje sulmi masiv nuklear.Ndersa Sistemi baze i menxhimit te raketave strategjike ruse quhet Kazbek.
Zhvillimi i ketij sistemi ka filluar ne kohen e Luftes se Ftohte,kur ishte e qarte qe mjetet radio-elektronike munden lehte te bllokojne kanalet e rregullta me ane te cileve drejtonin/menaxhoheshin forcat strategjike nukleare.Duhej nje variante rezerve e mbajtjes se Lidhjeve e cila do te garantonte arritjen e urdherave deri te pajisjet per lansimin e raketave.Ne kete kohe errdhi deri te ideja qe te zhvillohet Rakete e cila do te jete e pajisur me instrumente te fuqishme radio - transmetuese dhe do te shfrytezohej si Lidhje,si link ... Nje rakete e tille do te fluturonte mbi BRSS e atehershme dhe do te jipte urrdhera per lansimin e raketave,edhe ate Jo vetem ne komanden e Perbashket te Raketave Strategjike,por edhe Direkt mbi pajisjet e lansimit te raketave..... Sistemi ka filluar te zhvillohet ne fshehtesi diku aty ka vitet 1974 ndersa operativ eshte prej vitit 1985.

Baza e sistemit jane komandat e raketave balistike.Ata nuk fluturojne mbi territorin e armikut,por mbi Rusine,ndersa ne vend te mbushjeve berthamore ne frontin e tyre (perballe,ne koke) kane transmetues qe dergojne urdhera te te Gjithe raketat balistike me arsenal berthamor - raketave qe gjinden nen toke,ne avione,nendetese ne komplekset e levizshme tokesore ... sistemi eshte plotesisht i automatizuar,faktori njeri eshte perjashtuar apo eshte minimal.
Vendimin per te lansuar raketen berthamore e sjell ne menyre autonome sistemi komandues,ndersa kjo eshte e gjitha nje sistem kompleks,softwer ne baze te itelegjences artificiale.Merr dhe analizon nje shumellojllojshmeri informacionesh - aktivitetin seizmik,rrezatimin,presionin atmosferik,intenzitetin e shkembimeve te radio-frekuencave ushtarake,kontrollon telemetrine nga punketet vezhguese te raketave strategjike ,analizon te dhenat e sistemit per nje paralajmerim te nje sulmi me raketa. ... P.sh: nese Ajo zbulon pika te shumta/forta burime jonizuese dhe rrezatim elektromagnetik te larte , i krahason me te dhenat e crregullimeve sizmike ne te njejtat koordinata ,sistemi vie ne perfundim qe behet fjale per nje sulm masiv berthamor.Ne kete rast sistemi Perimetar munde te filloje kundergoditje nukleare edhe pa e pyetur sistemi baze Kazbek !

Varianta e II-te eshte, kur merr urdher nga SPSR-N (Sistemi i paralajmerimit te sumit me raketa -nukleare) qe jane lansuar raketa nga territori i huaj,ne kete rast sistemi perimetar kalon ne regjim Lufte ... nese pas nje kohe nuk vie urdheri per te fikur sistemin,sistemi automatikisht fillon ti lansoje raketat nukleare ruse.Nje vendim i tille i mundeson perjashtimin e faktorit Njeri dhe siguron kundergoditjen edhe nese jane shkaterruar teresisht komandot dhe njesit per lansimin e raketave. 
Perimetri ne kohe paqe eshte ne "gjume",por vazhdon ti analizoje te gjitha te dhenat ... Federata ruse i ka garantuar te gjitha shtetet qe nuk ka rrezik qe raketat rastesisht do te lansohen.Para se te stratoj algoritmi per kundergoditjen nukleare,Perimetri kontrollon 4 kushte : a ka sulm nuklear,verteton a funksionon lidhja/linku me Shtabin e Pergjithshem - nese lidhja qendron sistemi fiket.Nese Shtabi i Pergjithshem nuk pergjigjet ,Perimetri kontakton sistemin baze Kazbek.Nese edhe atje heshtin,sistemi i jep mundesi cilit do njeri qe gjindet ne Shtab te marr vendim,nese edhe tani askush nuk reagon,Sistemi fillon te veproje Vete.

Nato e ka quajtur sistemin si amorale, ... por nje sistem i tille egziston edhe ne Shba,i ashtequajturi ERCS (Emergency Rocket Communications System).

----------


## Miri.D

Cfare mendjesh pjellore ka kjo bote, shume i mire sistemi dhe nje mbrojtje e shkelqyer.
Norca thash une, cdo shtet mendon vec per vete.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Kujt Amerikaneve i detyrohesh ?
> Atyre qe do te sillnin armet kimike ketu ?
> 
> Nikola une bej cte dua dhe si dua nese ste pelqen mos merr pjes.E hapa kete teme thjesht per te biseduar.


Sollen arme kimike?

----------


## Antiproanti

> Cfare mendjesh pjellore ka kjo bote, shume i mire sistemi dhe nje mbrojtje e shkelqyer.
> Norca thash une,* cdo shtet mendon vec per vete*.


E pasakte...
As ti personalisht nuk mendon "vec per vete", lere me nje shtet.
Me rendesi jane vendimet dhe veprimet, jo mendimet apo deshirat.
Kurre nuk do te mbreteronte as paqe minimale, lere me liri, drejtesi, barazi dhe demokraci (kuptohet jo ideale apo absolute) nese secili do te "mendonte ...vec per vete". 
Nga nje kendveshtrim i caktuar edhe dashuria me e madhe do te mund te interpretohej si instrumet per maksimizim te favoreve personale. 

Cfare do te mund te thuhej eshte se shtetet e fuqishme kane mundesi shume me te medha qe te ndikojne ne rrejdha dhe zhvillime qe relativisht shpesh ju sherbejne  interesave te tyre. Por kjo nuk mund te interpretohet si egoizem, sic pretendon ti. Kjo eshte ceshtje shume me e komplikuar, dhe shumecka eshte e nderlidhur me  natyren e gjerave...
Shtetet me te dobeta apo te dobeta shpesh jane te detyruara te leshojne pe, edhe atehere kur gjerat nuk jane ne interesin e tyre. Pra, nuk kane as mundesi te "mendojne vec per vete".

----------


## ATMAN

me duket pa vend titulli ,sepse USA dhe aleatet e saj ne EU nuk jane me superfuqi

e ardhmja eshte e KINES, INDISE.LINDJES SE MESME, dhe vendeve te tjera te medha si RUSIA BRAZILI etj 

vendet qe kane nje potencial te madh ne burime njerzore dhe teritore kane edhe te ardhmen e botes ne doren e tyre

----------


## Antiproanti

> me duket pa vend titulli ,sepse USA dhe aleatet e saj ne EU nuk jane me superfuqi
> 
> e ardhmja eshte e KINES, INDISE.LINDJES SE MESME, dhe vendeve te tjera te medha si RUSIA BRAZILI etj 
> 
> vendet qe kane nje *potencial te madh* ne burime njerzore kane edhe te ardhmen e botes ne doren e tyre


 :sarkastik: 
 :ngerdheshje: 

_Potencial te madh_ si konsumues dhe skllever te lire per vende te pasura te Perendimit...!

Numri i madh i njerezve nuk eshte cdo here bekim. 
Fakti qe familjet me shume femije shpesh jane nder me te varferat ne shumicen e shteteve, perjashtuar ndonje familje te privilegjuar, ose qe familjet e varfera njekohesisht kane me shume femije, nuk eshte rastesi. Perafersisht keshtu do te jete deri ne fund te botes njerezore. 
Megjithate, mireqenja dhe lumturia njerezore, sidomos ajo individuale nuk mund te matet vetem statistikisht apo mbi bazen e standardeve moderne "globale". 
Nje banore i xhungles se Brazilit patjeter mund te jete shume me i lumtur se shumica e bashkemoshatarve te tij ne vendet me te zhvilluara te botes. Dhe kjo ka se paku vlere te njejte me mireqenjen dhe lumturine e bazuar ne pasuri materiale, statistika dhe standarde moderne.

Nuk ka mundesi reale qe nje shtet me 1,3 miliarde banore te arrije mireqenjen socio-ekonomike te nje shteti te zhvilluar me 10, 50 apo 100 milione banore. Per te arritur dicka te tille shteti me 1,3 miliarde banore do te duhej te shfrytezonte 10 deri 100 fishin e resurseve ekzistuese brenda dhe jashte kufijve te tij. Me fjale tjera: Per te arritur standardin perendimor ne Kine, Indi dhe Brazil do te duhej te shfrytezoheshin Afrika dhe shume rajone dhe vende te varfera te botes edhe disa here me shume se deri tani si dhe te bie dukshem standardi aktual i Perendimit. Shkurt: Ideja qe Kina, India dhe Brazili do te arrijne standarde perendimore eshte utopike. Rruge moderne, ndertesa te larta, aeroporte ekstravagante etj. etj. nuk jane as perafersisht te mjaftueshme per te arritur standardet perendimore cfare mbreterojne ne shumicen e shteteve te zhvilluara dhe te medha te Perendimit, pavaresisht problemeve dhe te metave qe kane.

Perndryshe, vetem prodhimi i brendshem bruto i SHBA-se eshte 5 mije miliarde me i larte se i Kines, Indise, Brazilit dhe Rusise se bashku.
Perqindja proprcionale ne prodhimin bruto ne bote (2012)  eshte keshtu:
SHBA 23%
Kina 11%
Japonia  8%
Gjermania 5%
Franca 4%
Britania 3,5%
...
Brazili 3%
Rusia 2,8%
India 2,5%
...
Indonezia 1,2%
...
Turqia 1%
Arabia Saudite 1%
...
Irani 0,8%
...
Egjipti 0,4%
...
Shqiperia 0,02%
Kosova 0,01% ( :ngerdheshje: )



Bota Perendimor vs. Kines, Indise, Rusise, Lindjes se Mesme...:

Bota Perendimor: rreth 65-70%
Kina, India Rusia, Lindja e Mesme&Aleatet potencial: 22-25% (pa Kinen 10-13%)

----------


## ATMAN

> _Potencial te madh_ si konsumues dhe skllever te lire per vende te pasura te Perendimit...!
> 
> .


keto vende qe citova me siper ne postim tim kane avantazhin jo vetem ne potencial njerzor dhe teritorial por edhe ate ne burime energjitike dhe shpirterore 

nese ju me fjalen potencial kuptoni vetem anen e zhvidhimit teknologjik dhe industrial atehere po te kujtoj se atlantida i kishte keto potenciale para 15,000  vjetesh dhe i distancua shume me pjesen  tjeter te botes por sot ate civilizim te "avancuar" e ke ne fundin e oqeanit altlantik

----------


## Antiproanti

> keto vende qe citova me siper ne postim tim kane avantazhin jo vetem ne potencial njerzor dhe teritorial por edhe ate ne burime energjitike dhe shpirterore 
> 
> nese ju me fjalen potencial kuptoni vetem anen e zhvidhimit teknologjik dhe industrial atehere po te kujtoj se atlantida i kishte keto potenciale para 15,000  vjetesh dhe i distancua shume me pjesen  tjeter te botes por sot ate civilizim te "avancuar" e ke ne fundin e oqeanit altlantik


Dhe...!?
Une e thash mjaft qarte se eshte e pamundur qe nje shtet me 1,3 miliarde njerez te arrije standarde te caktuara, aq me pak nje grup shtetesh qe se bashku perbejne gjysmen e njerezimit aktul ne bote.

Kur t'fundoset Perendimi aktual "ne fund te oqeanit atlantik" si  Atlantida, atehere nuk do te egzistojne as Kina, Rusia, Brazili, Lindja e Mesme etj. sic jane sot.  
Keshtu qe  nuk ke pse ben krahasime te tilla te pavlefshme, kur dihet se ne kohen e Atlantides, nese ka ekzistuar, gjithashtu nuk kane ekzistuar rrethana as perafersisht te krahasueshme me ato te relacioneve aktuale ne mes te shteteve, regjioneve, kulturave, superfuqive, fuqive... te ndryshme te botes sone. 

S'ka "burim energjitik dhe shpirteror" qe mund te ngrise mireqenjen sociale te miliarda njerezve ne standarde te pak vendeve te zhvilluara dhe te pasura te Perendimit.
Ceshtje tjeter do te ishte perafrimi i standardeve ne nje nivel dukshem me te ulet se aktualisht. 
Per arme berthamore dhe terrorizim te shteteve fqinje dhe bashkesise nderkombetare me arme te tilla sigurisht se nuk nevojitet asnje standard i larte. Shembulli me i mire eshte Korea Veriore. Por edhe India, Pakistani dhe eventualisht Irani.  Kjo lloje "fuqie" eshte dicka krejtesisht tjeter...

----------

